# The Road back to the Bricks (2018)



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2018)

I am getting excited as this will be my first Back to the Bricks even though we got invited last year to join the Mi. Buick group.
Last year we couldn't make it because our Buick over heated the Thursday before the event, it spent the week end in a locked fenced in repair yard.

This year we were invited again to join the Buick group by a very nice gentileman who owns a 1941 Buick Special he bought long ago when he got out of college. 










He advized we should be at the Durant house parking lot gate at 5:00 AM. Just talked to my T shirt model and we decided we will pick up the LaSabre at 3:45. With the rain in the Forcast the last 3 days and us living on a gravel road we had left it at Kares mothers house, black top road and a concrete drive way.

Even though the car has a cover on it dust does get thru a bit and the wheels collect it also . I will be heading to the local quarter wash and giving it a good rince. Then the 45 minute drive to the parking lot Hope by 4:30AM where I will detail it. It will be out standing like it was in April at the first show of the season



















On the news tonight they estmate over 650 car, trucks and rat rods will be on display in one area or another. They are also expecting an estmated 350,000 lookie loues.

Getting that Kid christmas Eve giddyness.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Well Like Christmas as a kid I was awake this morning at 2:48 AM. have already went out and let the dogs out in their outside pens for the day when they wish and fed them their morning vittles.
Just waiting for Kare to get out of the shower so I can jump in. Hope I can find some coffee about 6:00 AM some place.
I told Kare I should make some of my famous pancakes and a pot of coffee to go. Those pancakes rolled up with some butter and a hint of honey are good, I take them out deer hunting for a snack. 
Kare said they would be cold. Then procedded to roll up her nose and tin foil wrap and manafold heat.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2018)

We got there at 5:30 PM got parked was standing talking to some guys, was told we had to move. so we moved west one slot. Lady came and told use Factory # 1 was open and there was coffee, breakfast snacks juice and water if we wanted.
There was also nice rest rooms for us to use instead of the plastic port a potties.
At 2:00 PM we were told that 162 Buicks had came down water street and picked up sign in papers and a few were still coming in at that time. Guy taking pictures of the cars in front of the Durant houise was told not to take any till full day lite. He told me he had over 150 on the camera. said later they would be posted on a web site some thing like buicksonthe bricks.com

Had a great time even made an effort to walk Saginaw street. Made it about 4 blocks and said hoie on this noise can't take a picture can't stop walking some one will run you over. I made it 2 blocks and took 2nd street west and walked back to water street where we were.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Row of Buicks on the bricks in front of GM Factory # 1. Durant house on the right.






The mad house on Saginaw Street.






A clear spot.







old Buick truck.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2018)

In the top picture there is our Buick LeSabre then about 7 Buick GS models from 69 to 72.
Bobby Jones Electra 225 had been next to us the first car in the row but he had left early being all wore out from attending the weeks activities.

Some of the mad house on Saginaw Street.










I have more pictures than I have ever taken at a single car show but I admit the 2:00AM wake up time got to me and I fell asleap up loading them.

 Al


----------

